# Portland support group



## maladie (Apr 25, 2008)

I've found one active, professionally moderated group for anxiety disorders in general but not SA specifically. Are there any SA support groups in the Portland metro area? Vancouver? 

Additionally, if anyone knows of a "misanthropes anon" that would probably work just as well.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

hi, nice to see someone else in my area.

i found this site a couple months back but i never emailed them or phone them so i dont know if it is specifically for sa or if it is still even meeting. perhaps u can ask them.

http://www.anxietypanic.com/oregon.htm


----------

